# Maui fishing



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I know this isn’t hunting, but it’s outside of Utah. I’m going to Maui in a few weeks, just looking for suggestions or recommendations on fishing trips out there. I will have my father,myself a 10 and 12 year old with me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Perfect timing for whale season! 

Not that you’re going to catch a whale. But there isn’t much cooler than giant humpbacks up close.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

I’ve read about that should be awesome for us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Perfect timing for whale season!
> 
> Not that you're going to catch a whale. But there isn't much cooler than giant humpbacks up close.


True'dat. We had a female and two huge males and a baby come right up to our boat. The baby came right up to the boat and gave us a look see. It was breeching constantly as it followed its mom.

Sunrise on the volcano is amazing, and the road to Hana is a must do (skip riding the rest of the way around the island, it goes from jungle to desert in just a few miles and stays that way for a really long ways. Go back the way you came IMO)

I wish we had time to fish, but it was super windy and dangerous the first day or two we were there so no-one was on the water. Two locals drowned in the surf that day to give you an idea how bad it was. Two days later it got nice and we went on a snorkling boat (which is when we saw the whales).

Maui rocks!

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to live in Lahaina, Maui (eight months) before I moved to Lanai. We use to drive up to Kaanapali and fish around there. It was always good fishing. We also fished Kahului, which was good too, but Kaanapali was closer to us. You can book a charter from one of the outfits along Front Street in Lahaina.

While you're on Maui, be sure to rent a car and drive up to Haleakala Crater. What an awesome drive and view!! And check out the Silver Swords. It's the only place they grow on this earth.

Side note: Sneak away from your wife one afternoon (say you're going to buy her some fresh fruit  , and go do a little sightseeing at Black Rock Beach on the point north of Kaanapali Beach. You'll see a lot of bikinis. Some of the women are even wearing them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've found that many trips are required to take in the beauty of the Islands! I've chartered boats from Kona, but not Maui.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Not that you're going to catch a whale....


it never hurts to try.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> it never hurts to try.


Depends on what you consider "hurt." The jail in Maui may not feel great if you break the law... ;-)

But yes, the humpbacks will be everywhere, and they are completely awesome. You don't have to charter a whale watching boat to see them. You can see them from the beach. Similar to DallanC, we watched a mom and baby swim parallel to the beach a ways out. The baby breached at least 10 times in a row. It was awesome to watch from the lounge chair on the beach.

A Molokini Crater snorkeling trip would be as cool as actually catching fish. A trip through "Turtle Town" snorkeling is pretty awesome as well. Swimming among sea turtles is pretty dang fun. You'll see whales on this if you do it, and probably up close too.

Haleakala is epic. We did not do sunrise, but if/when we go back to Maui I want to do it. Any time of day it is awesome, definitely worth the trip up. It's pretty awesome to be standing at above 10,000 feet and looking down on sea level.

Maui is one of my favorite places on earth. I wouldn't want to move there, there is not enough elk to satisfy my needs. But it's sure an awesome place to visit! And the absolute best time, in my opinion, to go is January. I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Where specifically is "Turtle Town" there? Our snorkel boat was going to stop off there on our day trip but the sediment was too murky after the previous storm so we went elsewhere. We stayed in Kihei there. We drove the entire circumference of the island (HATED that 1 lane section of road north of Lahaina). Very pretty.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know exactly where it is, Dallan. It was part of our snorkel trip to Molokini. We hit "turtle town" on the way back to dock for another snorkel adventure. 

We saw whales, incredible ocean fish, swam with sea turtles, and even had dolphins swimming and diving in the catamaran's wake for a good portion of the trip.

Dang, this has me dreaming of going back. Hmmmm...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Everybody knows when you go whale hunting you're best off targeting the calves. Way easier butchering job, less heavy metal accumulation, and oh so tender


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I don't know exactly where it is, Dallan. It was part of our snorkel trip to Molokini. We hit "turtle town" on the way back to dock for another snorkel adventure.


Sounds like the exact trip we booked, was it with Frogman charters? We did Molokini and were supposed to hit "turtle beach" on the way back. I assumed its somewhere there in that bay between the Kihei side and Lahaina side.



> Dang, this has me dreaming of going back. Hmmmm...


Yea me too. We did 5 days on Oahu and 4 more on Maui afew years back

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> We saw whales, *incredible ocean fish*, swam with sea turtles, and even had dolphins swimming and diving in the catamaran's wake for a good portion of the trip.
> 
> Dang, this has me dreaming of going back. Hmmmm...


you guys have got that damned song stuck in my head now:

A long time ago in a land far away
Lived the pineapple princess Tiki
She was sweet as a peach in a pineapple way
But so sad that she hardly speaky
Still if you listen well
you'll hear her secret wish
Aloha, everybody my name is Tiki
I long to free a truly remarkable fish, my sweet prince
Humuhumunukunukuapua'a
Makihiki malahini, who
Humuhumunukunukuapuaa, ooh
hawana waka waka waka niki, poo, poo, poo


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've researched Maui a bit and this is what I learned talking with friends who have done it-- Charters out of Maui have to run a ways before they get to good ocean fishing. My friends that have booked out of Maui never had a great experience when they went open ocean fishing. I'd look into a charter that stays closer to the Island and just catch some of the smaller fish and look at the whales. 

We have fished the Big Island a few times. There you are fishing as soon as you leave the harbor. And Oahu has some good bone fish on flats. 

As for Hawaii on vacation- it really isn't that expensive if a guy does some research. Costco is your friend on the Islands (that have one). Not many places in the world where you can snow ski in the morning and snorkel in the afternoon. 

Good luck and enjoy the experience.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> We drove the entire circumference of the island (HATED that 1 lane section of road north of Lahaina). Very pretty.
> 
> -DallanC


Oh man, I hated that too. We were driving a small car and met two old jeeps. We had to sqeeeeeeze by them. Good thing we were on the uphill side of the road. Ahh, memories.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Everybody knows when you go whale hunting you're best off targeting the calves. Way easier butchering job, less heavy metal accumulation, and oh so tender


But they don't have trophy baleen plates like the bigger bull whales. It wouldn't even be worth taking hero pictures with to show off on UWF. 

We have a ton of Humpies, Fins and a few Orcas here during spring, summer and fall. We have stacks of baleen and whale bones we've found on the beaches. They are amazing and beautiful creature.

Longgun brought his sister up last August for a week of fishing for her birthday. We got distracted from fishing by all the whales around us. One of her trip highlights was when a huge cow Fin whale came up right next to the boat and misted us with it's spouting spray. My glasses and her camera lens was covered. (That crap stinks by the way.)

Anyway, sorry OP for going off the original subject.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Talked to some people, Turtle Town is here:


20.649944° -156.442320°





-DallanC


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

You guys are awesome, thank you definitely will look in to all this thanks again.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

If you charter go with DIE HARD with uncle “fuzzy”

There are atleast 4 different “turtle towns” on Maui that people claim.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I lucked out when we went. We booked a snorkel charter that took us to 3 different areas. For an extra $10 then crew gave me a pole and let me set out my line while we were en route to the different snorkel areas. Ended up catching a really nice Wahoo and had a blast.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Perfect timing for whale season!
> 
> Not that you're going to catch a whale. But there isn't much cooler than giant humpbacks up close.


any idea on what it would cost to mount one of those?:shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

callofthewild said:


> any idea on what it would cost to mount one of those?:shock:


http://www.advancedtaxidermy.com/species.php?Cat=Mammal&species=Humpback Whale

Call these folks...


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I just got back from Maui. What a awesome trip to say the least.I did do a deep sea trip with finest kind fishing, which was basically a 8 hour boat ride in extremely rough rough water 0 fish. We did see several whales throughout the day which was cool.I did buy a cheap pole and did some shore fishing when I could and hooked a decent fish(still don’t know exactly which species) it surface two times about 50 feet out and appeared to be roughly 3’ long without seeing its head. I got it all the way to the shore after about 20 minutes only to have get into the rock and break my line. What an experience.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you make it up to the top of the volcano? That has amazing views.


-DallanC


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

No we stay about from the airport north. I wanted to go down that way and to Hana but trying to get 13 people up and ready and organized just didn’t work out like I planned. Definitely wanna go back with out the whole family to see all those places.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy crap, you see they had 191 MPH winds on the big island today? AND snow on Maui? 40ft waves off Kauai. The snow on Maui is the lowest recorded elevation snowfall in state history.

Maybe the world really is coming to an end... time to fire up some R.E.M I guess

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...aii-rare-snow-hits-maui/ar-BBTsfmg?li=BBnb7Kz

-DallanC


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

When I was there all the locals were saying how crazy the weather was cause it rained everyday in the ka’annapalia,Lahaina area.still extremely beautiful and warm.glad I’m not there for all this crazy weather.


----------

